# R.I.P Gary Patterson



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ohio Valley Bass Anglers held a tournament at Ashtabula today. Shortly before the launch Gary passed out in the rest room of the bait house, a fellow club member began CPR and the ambulance arrived within minutes, he passed away not long after. He will sadly be missed


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear, my thoughts and prayers goes out to his family.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Our condolences to his family. Very sad news.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

sorry to hear.... all I can send is my my thoughts and prayers.


----------

